# Pigeon Decoys



## hookup66 (Jan 25, 2007)

Any tips on where I can find some nice pigeon decoys. Most pigeon decoys are in the U.K. Thanks


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeons??? You hunt them?? Can't you just go camp out under a grain bin or something??


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You can buy some Pigeon decoys on http://www.knutsondecoys.com/decoy_misc ... ecoys.html Pretty good decoys if you ask me.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

they decoy well to mojos....im not lying.

As for decoys try making some homemade silos


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

An old lady sitting on a bench may work. Make sure she has bread.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

1)find a grain bin with an open top
2)throw a rock at it while standing 30 yds away
3)blast the hell out of them when they come out one by one
4)repeat


----------

